# Im thinking of building a rat rack. Are these any good.



## Coppersimon (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi all
Whilst in bunnings looking for new a built in wardrobe for the wife I noticed these baskets and when I saw them I straight away thought great alternative to concrete tubs seeing there almost impossible to find. They are about the same size as concrete tubs and are made of metal. I was thinking about putting a bit of ply at the bottom to stop the saw dust, wees and poos from falling full through to the cage below. I was also going to put PVC pipe in each cage so they can shelter from the cold and wind as they are in a 3 sided pergola. 
So what I'm asking is your opinion are these any good for a rat rake?
Cheers Simon


----------



## saximus (Jan 20, 2013)

*Im thinking of building a rat rake. Are these any good.*

Sounds like a good idea. It would add ventilation for the super hot days we're having lately too. I wouldn't put wood in the bottom though. It'll soak up all that stuff and will probably end up stinking and rotting. Maybe Perspex or something would work better?


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 20, 2013)

Perspex moulded to the bottom is a good idea, however if you are intending on keep rats in there, just make sure you clean it regularly as their pee tends to rust metal and then the stench stays. But top shopping  two birds with one stone, something for the wife and something for the reps!!!


----------



## wokka (Jan 20, 2013)

I doubt they would take long to rust out.


----------



## nervous (Jan 20, 2013)

There are plenty of plastic tubs out there for rat use... Those metal cages would be a pain in the bum!


----------



## wokka (Jan 20, 2013)

When selecting which tub to use if you pay a bit more for a locally manufactured tub it is more likely to be available when you need replacements in the future.


----------



## Hamalicious (Jan 20, 2013)

Wouldnt rats chew through plastic tubs? Metal seems like a good idea


----------



## saximus (Jan 20, 2013)

Mrherp said:


> Wouldnt rats chew through plastic tubs? Metal seems like a good idea



Not unless they have an edge or a corner to start on. Imagine it like you trying to chew your way out of a flat window.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 21, 2013)

Why would you want to rake a rat?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 21, 2013)

Fuscus said:


> Why would you want to rake a rat?



They look untidy when the winds blow them around the backyard.


----------



## stimigex (Jan 21, 2013)

Why not just purchase the commercial tubs and use those, They are far better than anything else as far as ease of cleaning, feeding etc.
They are available in 2 sizes and are cheap when you think about the time and mucking around you are going to do to set something else up, All you have to do is add your bedding, put the rats in and away you go!


----------



## Coppersimon (Jan 21, 2013)

stimigex said:


> Why not just purchase the commercial tubs and use those, They are far better than anything else as far as ease of cleaning, feeding etc.
> They are available in 2 sizes and are cheap when you think about the time and mucking around you are going to do to set something else up, All you have to do is add your bedding, put the rats in and away you go!



Mainly because using these for a 12 bay rack will cost about $350 including watering system. Commercial tubs I would be lucky to get 5 for that price. 
I use plastic tubs now but was looking for something like concrete tub to make it neater and more compact.
i haven't bought them yet so I still might find something better.
cheers for everyone's imput.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 21, 2013)

Fuscus said:


> Why would you want to rake a rat?





mad_at_arms said:


> They look untidy when the winds blow them around the backyard.



LOL thread now titled correctly, I've left the other typo so you two don't look like total lunatics.


----------



## solar 17 (Jan 21, 2013)

l use 220 litre tubs $59.95 @ Bunnings Approx. 900mm long x 800mm wide x 600mm high....solar17


----------



## Reptilia (Jan 25, 2013)

you cant beat the kitab heavy duty range tubs. (23litre for mice and 45litre for rats)


----------



## ingie (Jan 25, 2013)

solar 17 said:


> l use 220 litre tubs $59.95 @ Bunnings Approx. 900mm long x 800mm wide x 600mm high....solar17



I also have those Baden, but I believe they were a promotional item and they have not had them since the time we both would have bought them. If they ever get any more in at any of the stores, I will be there to buy them all haha. They are fantastic for little lizards as well  The ones they do have are a bit smaller and cost 2-3 times more. They are found in the pond section. No good for racks though.


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 25, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> LOL thread now titled correctly, I've left the other typo so you two don't look like total lunatics.


thanks but futile!

My rat system consists of 20 litre tubs in which I run 1M/2F and concrete tubs in which I run 1M/6F. The concrete tubs are hard to find but the cheap shops were selling them as planters ( and they had them mis-priced too, I brought the lot!) The only problem I have with the concrete tubs is that the male often goes deaf.


----------

